# Camping Near Kalamazoo, Battle Creek, Augusta, Mi.



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We may be headed up to southern Michigan in a couple of months and was wondering if anyone had some recommendations for camping in that area. Thanks!


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Hell Creek Ranch in the Dexter, Pinckney, Ann Arbor area looks good.

The KOA near Ypsilanti is a major slum.

Lake Chemung between Howell & Brighton is very nice, and a bit pricey.

Shady Creek near Monroe looks good.

P. J.'s near Stockbridge has large lots

Bishop Lake State park is nice.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Fort Custer in Augusta is decent. Some of the better mountain bike trails in southern Michigan. Nice little lake with a beach, too. Kzoo and Battle Creek closeby.

We are also going to try Hidden Ridge this spring. Looks nice. A bit pricey though

www.hiddenridgerv.com

Warren Dunes, Grand Haven, Van Buren SP's are all on Lake Michigan and are about an 1-1.5 hr drive from Kalamazoo..... All are decent - some may be full hookups.


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

7Heaven

Try Yankee Springs State Park. Depending on where you need to get in Kzoo it is probably about 30 min drive time. See Link...

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/...nfo.aspx?id=511

I grew up about 15 mi. from there. There are lots of trails for hiking. The campground is located right on Gun Lake, which is well known in SW michigan for its fishing, boating, and watersports. There are also many other smaler surrounding lake in the area for fishing too.

The biggest problem with the campground is it can be very busy.

If you would prefer to near Lake Michigan I would strongly recommend P.J. Hofmaster SP just south of Muskegon, its over an hour from Kzoo.

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/...nfo.aspx?id=457

IMO - My persononal feeling would be to stay away from Grand Haven. It's attraction is it is RIGHT on L. MI and the channel going in to Grand Haven. The drawback is that the park is essentially a huge parking lot with hook-ups. Coaches are parallel park right next to each other and there are really no trees for shade.

Just my 2 pennies....

Happy Camping,

Matt


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

7heaven,

As mentioned before, try Hidden Ridge...this is a first rate, gorgeous park!

This year will be their 2nd, they open April 1st. We spent alot of time there last year, super friendly people, awesome pool, CLEAN facilities!

Only drawback, not much shaded sites.

You will be pleased!

If you are into drag racing, US-131 Motorpark is down the road approx. 8 miles. IHRA sanctioned, first rate facilities.

Mike


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

It really depends on the type of camping environment you prefer. Everyone enjoys Yankee Springs but it can be tough to get into. Ft. Custer is our favorite in the area. Lots of trees and trails. We stayed at Hidden Ridge last year and it is very clean and friendly. However, it is more of the resort experience, no trees on any of the sites and pricey. River Ridge in Stanwood is also a resort type campground, and even nicer than Hidden Ridge with tennis courts, larger sites, larger campground, a marina and store with pizza, etc. Pricey too. We love Holland State Park (there's one right on the beach with great showers/bathrooms, but it is a huge parking lot - can't beat the sunsets though). They also have a wooded loop down the road. Haven't stayed there, but friends loved it. 
Eastlake is a small campground on a nice no wake lake with sandy beach. Very small. Only drawbacks are permanent sites and backs up to a huge farm. We enjoyed the cows along the fence line in the morning, but others might not appreciate the flies!
Stay away from Waffle Farms (lots of permanent, dusty, dirt roads, loose dogs, etc.) Also stay away from Conestoga - dirty sites and restrooms. 
Hope this helps. I don't think you can go wrong with the state parks in sw MI.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

As usual, you guys and gals are awesome!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Be sure to let us know when you're going and maybe you'll have joiners! action


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

This trip is upon us and we are leaning strongly towards Fort Custer State Park. For those of you familiar with this campground, do you have preferred sites or areas to avoid? Thanks!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Grunt0311 just called and said he's not familiar with the campground but believes socialstudiesmom is so you might send her a PM. I know Bill really likes Yankee Springs and has been there twice in the past month. We might have been there this weekend but I remembered I have my youngest son and his wife coming. Enjoy! action


----------

